# Glam Soup!



## Janice (Nov 16, 2008)

*Listen live NOW to Glam Soup*! Glam Soup is a *FEATURED* show on Blog Talk Radio. That means that we'll be accessible right from the BTR homepage! We look forward to spending a couple hours with listeners old and new. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The show now streams live beginning at 9PM CST*.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 17, 2008)

I cannot see a chat room or any button that says chat now...

All I hear is the show??


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 17, 2008)

ditto.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 17, 2008)

I WANT CHAT!


*please* 0 =)


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 17, 2008)

After you go to New York will you be able to tell us about Hello Kitty!?!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 17, 2008)

I missed it!! All I was doing was playing Mortal Kombat too.


----------

